
Hygiene Is Overrated – You Can Be Too Clean - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/07/hygiene-is-overrated/612235/
======
ebg13
That's well and good until you have eczema on your groin or underarms.

~~~
Doxin
Seems to me you can be too dirty as well as too clean. As with so many things
in life there's a golden middle to be found.

